# Kate Middleton - Bikini on a boat near Ibiza in summer 2006 11x



## walme (13 März 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Franky70 (13 März 2011)

Ein royaler Body, wow, danke.


----------



## Punisher (13 März 2011)

was für ein Körper :thumbup:


----------



## malztrunk (13 März 2011)

die hat ein traum po


----------



## krawutz (14 März 2011)

Schade, dass man das Boot nicht richtig sieht.


----------



## bääähm (14 März 2011)

danke!


----------



## Guender (14 März 2011)

Gute Figur.

Danke


----------



## Nessuno (14 März 2011)

das mal 'ne Princess.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (14 März 2011)

the ´queen was not amused


----------



## sway2003 (15 März 2011)

Danke für die pics von Kate


----------



## darkgirl08 (17 März 2011)

hm, im Vergleich zu Camilla klare Siegerin


----------



## derfelixrockt (18 März 2011)

1A


----------



## ramone (18 März 2011)

sexy!!!!


----------



## ostler3000 (11 Apr. 2011)

top!


----------



## nightmarecinema (11 Apr. 2011)

and the King's wife is cold


----------



## Franky70 (28 Apr. 2011)

Aus gegebenen Anlaß noch mal HOCH! 
Danke...und wow.


----------



## Stefan102 (28 Apr. 2011)

Ja genau, morgen ist es ja soweit


----------



## mailtojens1982 (3 Mai 2011)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Michel-Ismael (3 Mai 2011)

Ist das wirklich "unsere Katie" ???
Ein Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## maverick40 (12 Juni 2011)

super körper! wow


----------



## Rich667 (13 Juni 2011)

Nice body...


----------



## Einskaldier (13 Juni 2011)

uiiiiii nett :thx:


----------



## andie (25 Juni 2011)

What a body, thanks for that


----------



## netfire22 (21 Okt. 2012)

was für ein Körper


----------



## saralin2003 (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder..


----------



## S.weidi (24 Sep. 2013)

Echt Hammer Frau........ kaum zu glauben, dass Sie aus England kommt


----------



## Jogi777 (3 Feb. 2014)

hübsch die frau


----------

